# le partitionnement est il correct ?



## JOEL65 (21 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir je suis sur un iMac sous high sierra acheté d'occasion voilà 2 ans , dans la fenêtre à propos de ce mac on
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 peut voir que sur les 1 To du disque dur 50% est pour OSX et 50% pour Boot Camp or lorsque je veux installer window 10 64 bits le partionnement apparait ainsi lors de l'installation sans que j'ai fais ce choix . Avant d'aller plus loin cela vous parait il normal ? Probablement que l'ancien propriétaire avait peut - être installé window puis avant de me le vendre l'avait enlevé et avait alors partions le disque dur ainsi .
Ai-je besoin de changer quelque chose sachant que j'utiliserai très peu window mais c'est au cas ou une future application ne fonctionnerait que sous window . 
Si je ne change rien, les éléments actuels de ma partition OSX seront ils effacés ? 
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## JOEL65 (25 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir ,
Personne pour m'expliquer ce que je dois faire , j'espère encore une solution , soit poursuivre l'installation et espérer que ce que j'ai sous OSX ne soit pas effacé, soit changer des réglages, mais lesquels ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *JOEL*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Décembre 2019)

pour changer les reglages tu clic sur le petit point entre le session osx et windosw tu peux ainsi dimnuer ou augmenter la taille de windows... ce choix t'appartient... toi seule peu savoir si tu as besoin de plus ou pas... si c'est pour de l'ocassionnel 40 c'est amplement suffisant ... si tu doutes mets 100 Go pour windows


----------



## JOEL65 (25 Décembre 2019)

Voici Macomania ce que j'obtiens, j'espère que j'ai réussi la manoeuvre .

```
Last login: Wed Dec 25 17:32:25 on console
pc26:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                499.9 GB   disk0s4

pc26:~ admin$
```


----------



## JOEL65 (25 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que mon raisonnement est correct, le disque dur est actuellement partitionné en 2 blocs de taille identique, l'un pour OSX , l'autre pour Boot Camp. Alors est ce que lorsque je veux installer Window, cela va se faire uniquement sur la partie Boot Camp sans effacer l'autre partie de 499,4 gb réservée à OSX ? Merci de m'aider à y voir plus clair ;


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

Cette partition de fin de disque -->

```
4:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                499.9 GB   disk0s4
```


a un type "*Apple_HFS*" et pas *Microsoft Basic Data* comme une partition *BOOTCAMP* opérationnelle. On en déduit que cette partition ne recèle aucun OS Windows opérationnel. Il convient de la supprimer et de récupérer l'espace libéré à la partition *Macintosh HD*. Cela fait => tu pourras engager une installation véritable de Windows - sachant qu'aucune autre partition principale à part celle de macOS (les partitions auxiliaires *EFI* & *Recovery HD* n'étant pas comptées) => ne doit exister sur le disque avant l'utilisation de l'Assistant BootCamp.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace à la partition *Macintosh HD* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------

